# Pipe Tobacco Super Lottery



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*Play for a chance to win 34 tins of pipe tobacco!!*
Since it's drawing near the end of the year, I thought it might be fun to have a Super Lottery Drawing for December. This will be in addition to the regular pipe lottery, not instead of.

I'll post 35 spots with each number cooresponding with a potential powerball number. You pick your favorite number (if it's open), and that number will be your powerball potentially winning number. The person with the winning number gets one tin of pipe tobacco from the other players. Ultimately, the winner gets 34 tins of tobacco!

I'll allow each player to choose up to two spots if you desire, just remember that you are then on the hook for two tins to the winner (unless it's you).

If we don't have enough interest by November 20th, we'll cancel the super lottery.

The spots will start on the next post. Please copy and paste the entire field with your name in the appropriate spot with each new post (i.e. don't just say "I'm in" without copying the field in your post).

*RULES*, please read:
*A. To Join:*
1. Active member of the pipe forum (subjective).
2. _*Minimum one positive trader feedback*_, 90 days membership, and 100 posts
3. Please post your username next to an open number in the thread if you would like to join the super lottery.
4. Players can play a maximum of two numbers.
*
B. How the game works: *
1. Each player will choose an open number between 1-35. The total field consists of 35 players.
2. The drawing is *December 1, 2012*
3. The winning number is the powerball (red ball, here) drawn that night.
4. The winner is whoever has the corresponding number of the powerball.
5. The prize for winning will be one unopened 50g/2oz tin of PREMIUM pipe tobacco. No drug store tobac unless the winner requests something of that nature. If you sign up for two spots, you will be responsible for sending two tins to the winner. 
6. Non-winning players must post an acknowledgement in the super lottery payment thread, created for the drawing in the pipe WTB/WTS forum, so that we know you are aware of who won and who you should pay.
7. The winner must receive your tin, or a DC/delivery confirmation # posted in the thread, by Dec 31st or negative trader feedback may result
8. Continental United States only, please. There are too many other variables (increased shipping rates, extended shipping times, possible seizures and duties applied, etc) for shipping to other countries.

*C. Winner's responsibility:*
1. Winner: either post your address in the game thread, or PM the other players your address as soon as possible. Also, make some suggestions as to the type of tobacco you prefer (e.g. English, Va, Va/Per, Burley, etc). 
2. Winner: *leave positive Trader Feedback* once they receive their winnings from other lottery members.
3. Winner must keep a running list in the game thread of who sends what. Please update it regularly if possible.
4. Once all the tins have been recieved, please post a photo of the winnings in the payment thread (we all like to see photos!).​
[/COLOR]


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The drawing will be December 1*

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. DanR
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. DanR
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24. MontyTheMooch
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks Dan!!

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7. Hannibal
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. DanR
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24. MontyTheMooch
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31. Hannibal
32.
33.
34.
35.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Ill play

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7. Hannibal
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. DanR
14.
15.
16.
17. Deuce da masta
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24. MontyTheMooch
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31. Hannibal
32.
33.
34.
35.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7. Hannibal
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. DanR
14.
15.
16.
17.
18. Blue_2
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24. MontyTheMooch
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31. Hannibal
32.
33.
34.
35.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

This lotto should be called "Instant Cellar". Thanks for setting this up Dan!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Instant Cellar Indeed!

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7. Hannibal
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. DanR
14.
15.
16.
17. Deuce da Masta
18. Blue_2
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24. MontyTheMooch
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31. Hannibal
32.
33.
34.
35.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Cool idea, thanks!

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7. Hannibal
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. DanR
14.
15.
16.
17. Deuce da Masta
18. Blue_2
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24. MontyTheMooch
25.
26.
27.
28. mcgreggor57
29.
30.
31. Hannibal
32.
33.
34.
35.


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

I'm in

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7. Hannibal
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. DanR
14.
15.
16.
17. Deuce da Masta
18. Blue_2
19.
20.
21.
22.
23. Mikebjrtx
24. MontyTheMooch
25.
26.
27.
28. mcgreggor57
29.
30.
31. Hannibal
32.
33.
34.
35


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

I'm in

1.
2.
3.
4. MiamiMikePA
5.
6.
7. Hannibal
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. DanR
14.
15.
16.
17. Deuce da Masta
18. Blue_2
19. MiamiMikePA
20.
21.
22.
23. Mikebjrtx
24. MontyTheMooch
25.
26.
27.
28. mcgreggor57
29.
30.
31. Hannibal
32.
33.
34.
35


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm in

1.
2.
3.
4. MiamiMikePA
5.
6.
7. Hannibal
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. DanR
14.
15.
16.
17. Deuce da Masta
18. Blue_2
19. MiamiMikePA
20.
21.
22.
23. Mikebjrtx
24. MontyTheMooch
25.
26.
27.
28. mcgreggor57
29.
30.
31. Hannibal
32.
33. JuanOrez
34. JuanOrez
35


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Sounds like Fun, I'm in!

1.
2.
3. phager
4. MiamiMikePA
5.
6.
7. Hannibal
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. DanR
14.
15.
16.
17. Deuce da Masta
18. Blue_2
19. MiamiMikePA
20.
21.
22.
23. Mikebjrtx
24. MontyTheMooch
25.
26.
27.
28. mcgreggor57
29.
30.
31. Hannibal
32.
33. JuanOrez
34. JuanOrez
35


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

1.
2. bigdaddychester
3. phager
4. MiamiMikePA
5.
6.
7. Hannibal
8.
9.
10.
11.
12. bigdaddychester
13. DanR
14.
15.
16.
17. Deuce da Masta
18. Blue_2
19. MiamiMikePA
20.
21.
22.
23. Mikebjrtx
24. MontyTheMooch
25.
26.
27.
28. mcgreggor57
29.
30.
31. Hannibal
32.
33. JuanOrez
34. JuanOrez
35


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

1.
2. bigdaddychester
3. phager
4. MiamiMikePA
5.
6.
7. Hannibal
8.
9.
10.Hunter1127
11.
12. bigdaddychester
13. DanR
14.
15.
16.
17. Deuce da Masta
18. Blue_2
19. MiamiMikePA
20.
21.
22.
23. Mikebjrtx
24. MontyTheMooch
25.
26.
27.
28. mcgreggor57
29.
30.
31. Hannibal
32.
33. JuanOrez
34. JuanOrez
35


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Oh alright damn it.... You talked me into a second slot. 

1.
2. bigdaddychester
3. phager
4. MiamiMikePA
5.
6.
7. Hannibal
8.
9.
10.Hunter1127
11.
12. bigdaddychester
13. DanR
14.
15.
16.
17. Deuce da Masta
18. Blue_2
19. MiamiMikePA
20.
21.
22.
23. Mikebjrtx
24. MontyTheMooch
25. MontyTheMooch
26.
27.
28. mcgreggor57
29.
30.
31. Hannibal
32.
33. JuanOrez
34. JuanOrez
35


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

1.
2. bigdaddychester
3. phager
4. MiamiMikePA
5.
6.
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88
9.
10.Hunter1127
11.
12. bigdaddychester
13. DanR
14.
15.
16.
17. Deuce da Masta
18. Blue_2
19. MiamiMikePA
20.
21.
22.
23. Mikebjrtx
24. MontyTheMooch
25. MontyTheMooch
26.
27.
28. mcgreggor57
29.
30.
31. Hannibal
32.
33. JuanOrez
34. JuanOrez
35


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

1.
2. bigdaddychester
3. phager
4. MiamiMikePA
5.
6.
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88
9.
10.Hunter1127
11.
12. bigdaddychester
13. DanR
14.
15.
16.
17. Deuce da Masta
18. Blue_2
19. MiamiMikePA
20.
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 )
22.
23. Mikebjrtx
24. MontyTheMooch
25. MontyTheMooch
26.
27.
28. mcgreggor57
29.
30.
31. Hannibal
32.
33. JuanOrez
34. JuanOrez
35


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

1.
2. bigdaddychester
3. phager
4. MiamiMikePA
5.
6.
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88
9.
10.Hunter1127
11.
12. bigdaddychester
13. DanR
14.
15.
16.
17. Deuce da Masta
18. Blue_2
19. MiamiMikePA
20.
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 )
22.
23. Mikebjrtx
24. MontyTheMooch
25. MontyTheMooch
26.
27.
28. mcgreggor57
29.
30.
31. Hannibal
32. Mikebjrtx
33. JuanOrez
34. JuanOrez
35


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Okay, this is too cool to miss...

1.
2. bigdaddychester
3. phager
4. MiamiMikePA
5. 
6.
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88
9.
10.Hunter1127
11.
12. bigdaddychester
13. DanR
14. MarkC
15.
16. MarkC
17. Deuce da Masta
18. Blue_2
19. MiamiMikePA
20.
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 )
22.
23. Mikebjrtx
24. MontyTheMooch
25. MontyTheMooch
26.
27.
28. mcgreggor57
29.
30.
31. Hannibal
32. Mikebjrtx
33. JuanOrez
34. JuanOrez
35


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Picking second #

1.
2. bigdaddychester
3. phager
4. MiamiMikePA
5. mcgreggor57
6.
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88
9.
10.Hunter1127
11.
12. bigdaddychester
13. DanR
14. MarkC
15.
16. MarkC
17. Deuce da Masta
18. Blue_2
19. MiamiMikePA
20.
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 )
22.
23. Mikebjrtx
24. MontyTheMooch
25. MontyTheMooch
26.
27.
28. mcgreggor57
29.
30.
31. Hannibal
32. Mikebjrtx
33. JuanOrez
34. JuanOrez
35


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

Why not? Let's give this a go.

1.
2. bigdaddychester
3. phager
4. MiamiMikePA
5. mcgreggor57
6.
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88
9.
10.Hunter1127
11.
12. bigdaddychester
13. DanR
14. MarkC
15.
16. MarkC
17. Deuce da Masta
18. Blue_2
19. MiamiMikePA
20.
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 )
22.
23. Mikebjrtx
24. MontyTheMooch
25. MontyTheMooch
26.
27.
28. mcgreggor57
29. Brettanomyces
30.
31. Hannibal
32. Mikebjrtx
33. JuanOrez
34. JuanOrez
35


----------



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

1.
2. bigdaddychester
3. phager
4. MiamiMikePA
5.
6.
7. Hannibal
8.
9.
10.Hunter1127
11.
12. bigdaddychester
13. DanR
14.
15.
16.
17. Deuce da Masta
18. Blue_2
19. MiamiMikePA
20.
21.
22.
23. Mikebjrtx
24. MontyTheMooch
25.
26.
27.
28. mcgreggor57
29.
30.
31. Hannibal
32.
33. JuanOrez
34. JuanOrez
35. lestrout


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Let me help you out a little here Les, just so we avoid confusion

1.
2. bigdaddychester
3. phager
4. MiamiMikePA
5. mcgreggor57
6.
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88
9.
10.Hunter1127
11.
12. bigdaddychester
13. DanR
14. MarkC
15.
16. MarkC
17. Deuce da Masta
18. Blue_2
19. MiamiMikePA
20.
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 )
22.
23. Mikebjrtx
24. MontyTheMooch
25. MontyTheMooch
26.
27.
28. mcgreggor57
29. Brettanomyces
30.
31. Hannibal
32. Mikebjrtx
33. JuanOrez
34. JuanOrez
35 Lestrout


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks Joe.

Only a few spots left. Looks like we'll fill up pretty quickly.

Dan


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Bumping this to the top, and taking a second spot for myself...

1. DanR
2. bigdaddychester
3. phager
4. MiamiMikePA
5. mcgreggor57
6.
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88
9.
10.Hunter1127
11.
12. bigdaddychester
13. DanR
14. MarkC
15.
16. MarkC
17. Deuce da Masta
18. Blue_2
19. MiamiMikePA
20.
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 )
22.
23. Mikebjrtx
24. MontyTheMooch
25. MontyTheMooch
26.
27.
28. mcgreggor57
29. Brettanomyces
30.
31. Hannibal
32. Mikebjrtx
33. JuanOrez
34. JuanOrez
35 Lestrout


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

1. DanR
2. bigdaddychester
3. phager
4. MiamiMikePA
5. mcgreggor57
6.
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88
9.
10.Hunter1127
11. Troutman22
12. bigdaddychester
13. DanR
14. MarkC
15.
16. MarkC
17. Deuce da Masta
18. Blue_2
19. MiamiMikePA
20.
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 )
22. Troutman22
23. Mikebjrtx
24. MontyTheMooch
25. MontyTheMooch
26.
27.
28. mcgreggor57
29. Brettanomyces
30.
31. Hannibal
32. Mikebjrtx
33. JuanOrez
34. JuanOrez
35 Lestrout

I grabbed two slots but if this fills up and someone else wants in they can have slot 11.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

:bump:

Plenty of time left, but only a few spots. Grab em' while you can...


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

I will take position 27 if someone will place me there - I seem to have become infected by some sort of Zombie Apocalypse affecting cigar people that are drawn to this "pipe" thing...

I hope you like fruitcake Dan...


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I do like fruitcake!

1. DanR
2. bigdaddychester
3. phager
4. MiamiMikePA
5. mcgreggor57
6.
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88
9.
10.Hunter1127
11. Troutman22
12. bigdaddychester
13. DanR
14. MarkC
15.
16. MarkC
17. Deuce da Masta
18. Blue_2
19. MiamiMikePA
20.
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 )
22. Troutman22
23. Mikebjrtx
24. MontyTheMooch
25. MontyTheMooch
26.
27. Fruitcake (aka FWTX)
28. mcgreggor57
29. Brettanomyces
30.
31. Hannibal
32. Mikebjrtx
33. JuanOrez
34. JuanOrez
35. Lestrout


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm in!

1. DanR
2. bigdaddychester
3. phager
4. MiamiMikePA
5. mcgreggor57
6.
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88
9.
10.Hunter1127
11. Troutman22
12. bigdaddychester
13. DanR
14. MarkC
15.
16. MarkC
17. Deuce da Masta
18. Blue_2
19. MiamiMikePA
20. Stonedog
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 )
22. Troutman22
23. Mikebjrtx
24. MontyTheMooch
25. MontyTheMooch
26.
27. Fruitcake (aka FWTX)
28. mcgreggor57
29. Brettanomyces
30.
31. Hannibal
32. Mikebjrtx
33. JuanOrez
34. JuanOrez
35. Lestrout


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Only 5 Slots remaining! 

I'll take a second if I have to, but I've got a feeling that won't be necessary.ipe:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Bump this!!!

Come on guys. Only a few slots left.......


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

1. DanR
2. bigdaddychester
3. phager
4. MiamiMikePA
5. mcgreggor57
6. BigSarge
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88
9.
10.Hunter1127
11. Troutman22
12. bigdaddychester
13. DanR
14. MarkC
15.
16. MarkC
17. Deuce da Masta
18. Blue_2
19. MiamiMikePA
20. Stonedog
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 )
22. Troutman22
23. Mikebjrtx
24. MontyTheMooch
25. MontyTheMooch
26.
27. Fruitcake (aka FWTX)
28. mcgreggor57
29. Brettanomyces
30.
31. Hannibal
32. Mikebjrtx
33. JuanOrez
34. JuanOrez
35. Lestrout

What the hell. I'll play this game.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

1. DanR
2. bigdaddychester
3. phager
4. MiamiMikePA
5. mcgreggor57
6. BigSarge
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88
9.
10.Hunter1127
11. Troutman22
12. bigdaddychester
13. DanR
14. MarkC
15.
16. MarkC
17. Deuce da Masta
18. Blue_2
19. MiamiMikePA
20. Stonedog
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 )
22. Troutman22
23. Mikebjrtx
24. MontyTheMooch
25. MontyTheMooch
26.
27. Fruitcake (aka FWTX)
28. mcgreggor57
29. Brettanomyces
30. RJPuffs
31. Hannibal
32. Mikebjrtx
33. JuanOrez
34. JuanOrez
35. Lestrout

Back online, I'm in spot #30!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

1. DanR
2. bigdaddychester
3. phager
4. MiamiMikePA
5. mcgreggor57
6. BigSarge
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88
9.
10.Hunter1127
11. Troutman22
12. bigdaddychester
13. DanR
14. MarkC
15.
16. MarkC
17. Deuce da Masta
18. Blue_2
19. MiamiMikePA
20. Stonedog
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 )
22. Troutman22
23. Mikebjrtx
24. MontyTheMooch
25. MontyTheMooch
26. Deuce da Masta 
27. Fruitcake (aka FWTX)
28. mcgreggor57
29. Brettanomyces
30. RJPuffs
31. Hannibal
32. Mikebjrtx
33. JuanOrez
34. JuanOrez
35. Lestrout

I guess I'll take a second number.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Only 2 spots left!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

1. DanR
2. bigdaddychester
3. phager
4. MiamiMikePA
5. mcgreggor57
6. BigSarge
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88
9. SoCalOCMatt
10.Hunter1127
11. Troutman22
12. bigdaddychester
13. DanR
14. MarkC
15.
16. MarkC
17. Deuce da Masta
18. Blue_2
19. MiamiMikePA
20. Stonedog
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 )
22. Troutman22
23. Mikebjrtx
24. MontyTheMooch
25. MontyTheMooch
26. Deuce da Masta 
27. Fruitcake (aka FWTX)
28. mcgreggor57
29. Brettanomyces
30. RJPuffs
31. Hannibal
32. Mikebjrtx
33. JuanOrez
34. JuanOrez
35. Lestrout

I'm not all that active in this area of Puff but I've been mainly learning stuff about pipes and enjoying the ones I have.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Alright! Only one spot left. Who wants it?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I guarantee it's the winner!


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

1. DanR
2. bigdaddychester
3. phager
4. MiamiMikePA
5. mcgreggor57
6. BigSarge
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88
9. SoCalOCMatt
10.Hunter1127
11. Troutman22
12. bigdaddychester
13. DanR
14. MarkC
15. Hambone1
16. MarkC
17. Deuce da Masta
18. Blue_2
19. MiamiMikePA
20. Stonedog
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 )
22. Troutman22
23. Mikebjrtx
24. MontyTheMooch
25. MontyTheMooch
26. Deuce da Masta
27. Fruitcake (aka FWTX)
28. mcgreggor57
29. Brettanomyces
30. RJPuffs
31. Hannibal
32. Mikebjrtx
33. JuanOrez
34. JuanOrez
35. Lestrout

Arg! Fine, I no I don't have any luck with these but to help close this out I'll pick the last number. It's on biatches!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Excellent!!! 

Okay, Shawn... remember you got lucky last month!!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Alright folks, we have a full house. Most Excellent! 

The drawing will be Dec 1 and then someone will be getting an instant cellar! Good luck everyone!!

The final list:

1. DanR
2. bigdaddychester
3. phager
4. MiamiMikePA
5. mcgreggor57
6. BigSarge
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88
9. SoCalOCMatt
10.Hunter1127
11. Troutman22
12. bigdaddychester
13. DanR
14. MarkC
15. Hambone1
16. MarkC
17. Deuce da Masta
18. Blue_2
19. MiamiMikePA
20. Stonedog
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 )
22. Troutman22
23. Mikebjrtx
24. MontyTheMooch
25. MontyTheMooch
26. Deuce da Masta
27. Fruitcake (aka FWTX)
28. mcgreggor57
29. Brettanomyces
30. RJPuffs
31. Hannibal
32. Mikebjrtx
33. JuanOrez
34. JuanOrez
35. Lestrout


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

An instant cellar indeed. If everyone sends a 2 oz. tin (I've seen puff math before.......) that'a a whopping 4-1/4 POUNDS of premium pipe tobacco. When the worlds economies collapse, it's good to know you have nearly 5 lbs. of a great commodity


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm just hoping that whoever wins has a camera. I want to see this!


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

If someone that's not on the list wants in I'll give up one of my spots so they can share in the fun. Otherwise. GAME ON!


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

First out (If someone else wants in)

1. Troutman22
2. MontyTheMooch

Good Luck everyone, you will need it. Troutman22 has #22 - This thing is O V A H ! ! !


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

Count me in guys. Thanks!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Ok, I took Troutman22 out of spot 11, and gave that to Machurtado. Please let me know if that is correct, Scotch.

The drawing will be Dec 1 and then someone will be getting an instant cellar! Good luck everyone!!

The final list:

1. DanR
2. bigdaddychester
3. phager
4. MiamiMikePA
5. mcgreggor57
6. BigSarge
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88
9. SoCalOCMatt
10.Hunter1127
11. Machurtado
12. bigdaddychester
13. DanR
14. MarkC
15. Hambone1
16. MarkC
17. Deuce da Masta
18. Blue_2
19. MiamiMikePA
20. Stonedog
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 )
22. Troutman22
23. Mikebjrtx
24. MontyTheMooch
25. MontyTheMooch
26. Deuce da Masta
27. FWTX
28. mcgreggor57
29. Brettanomyces
30. RJPuffs
31. Hannibal
32. Mikebjrtx
33. JuanOrez
34. JuanOrez
35. Lestrout


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Can't wait until Saturday!!!


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> Can't wait until Saturday!!!


Pretty damn excited myself!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Well the drawing is tonight.... The anticipation is killing me. 

Good Luck Everyone!!!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

This is the final list. Good luck to all!

1. DanR
2. bigdaddychester
3. phager
4. MiamiMikePA
5. mcgreggor57
6. BigSarge
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88
9. SoCalOCMatt
10.Hunter1127
11. Machurtado
12. bigdaddychester
13. DanR
14. MarkC
15. Hambone1
16. MarkC
17. Deuce da Masta
18. Blue_2
19. MiamiMikePA
20. Stonedog
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 )
22. Troutman22
23. Mikebjrtx
24. MontyTheMooch
25. MontyTheMooch
26. Deuce da Masta
27. FWTX
28. mcgreggor57
29. Brettanomyces
30. RJPuffs
31. Hannibal
32. Mikebjrtx
33. JuanOrez
34. JuanOrez
35. Lestrout


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Hannibal said:


> Well the drawing is tonight.... The anticipation is killing me.
> 
> Good Luck Everyone!!!


This one's gonna be gooooood.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

No problems DanR on my spot, unless of course 11 wins then we have major issues!!!!

Gluck everyone.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Fingers crossed. Lucky rabbit foot in hand. Killed all the black cats in the neighborhood and took down all the mirrors.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

BigSarge said:


> Fingers crossed. Lucky rabbit foot in hand. Killed all the black cats in the neighborhood and took down all the mirrors.


What about the ladder? Good luck all!


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

BigSarge said:


> Fingers crossed. Lucky rabbit foot in hand.* Killed all the black cats in the neighborhood* and took down all the mirrors.


Did you have to cross state lines Pete? At least I know where my poor Tuxedo cat went to


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

Troutman if I win I'll split it with you!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks Mac...... I see how it is.


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

Don't worry Jeff if I win there will be some bombs going out


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Okay now I'm rooting for Mac also!!!! 

Go MAC!!! :laugh:


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

The winning number is 3. Congratulations phager!

I will start a Super Pipe Lottery payment thread for all to post their acknowledgments and shipments. phager, once I get it started it'll be yours to run and keep track of all the winnings. And, we expect a picture at the end!

1. DanR
2. bigdaddychester
*3. phager*
4. MiamiMikePA
5. mcgreggor57
6. BigSarge
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88
9. SoCalOCMatt
10.Hunter1127
11. Machurtado
12. bigdaddychester
13. DanR
14. MarkC
15. Hambone1
16. MarkC
17. Deuce da Masta
18. Blue_2
19. MiamiMikePA
20. Stonedog
21. Ouirknotamuzd (tin to be coverd by sweater88 )
22. Troutman22
23. Mikebjrtx
24. MontyTheMooch
25. MontyTheMooch
26. Deuce da Masta
27. FWTX
28. mcgreggor57
29. Brettanomyces
30. RJPuffs
31. Hannibal
32. Mikebjrtx
33. JuanOrez
34. JuanOrez
35. Lestrout[/QUOTE]


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Congrats Pat!


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Duuuuude. You're about to get creamed.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

You better get out there and reinforce that mailbox. It's about to get ugly!!


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

ohhhhhhhh, phager huh? congrats buddy, at least you will know what I send you this time ound:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

bigdaddychester said:


> You better get out there and reinforce that mailbox. It's about to get ugly!!


Yup. You are toast.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Holy hell I actually won this. That's insane! I'm in shock right now (And I think it's going to get worse in the days to come)

So, I'm pretty newbish with pipe tobacco, but there's a few tobaccos that I've been wanting to try out. Anything by Esoterica (Particularly Stoney), Rope tobaccos, I'm really digging lat blends. Bottom line is, I'm down with trying anything that you thing is good other then goopy aros.

My correct address is in my profile.

Thanks again, and I'll be posting up the winnings as they show up in the payment thread!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Congrats Pat!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Congrats.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> ohhhhhhhh, phager huh? congrats buddy, at least you will know what I send you this time ound:


thought you could throw me under a bus didya, Sweaterboy?......SUCK ON THAT EPIC FAIL, BUDDY!!!!:tease::cheeky::fu

congrats on winning, Pat....you're gonna be very unpopular with your mailman for the next few days.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> thought you could throw me under a bus didya, Sweaterboy?......SUCK ON THAT EPIC FAIL, BUDDY!!!!:tease::cheeky::fu
> 
> congrats on winning, Pat....you're gonna be very unpopular with your mailman for the next few days.


at least I get to destroy Pat again ound: His mailman should be happy to deliver all of those packages, job security.

I'll quote my hero Ron Swanson here, when a lady asked him if he was busy he responded : "Impossible, I work for the government"

(yea yea, I know technically the usps in not a government agency, but may as well be)


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

See, Joe, the mailman seems to get really pissed when all the packages cause his mail truck to list to one side to to the weight load. I think he's also not too fond of his truck being blasted 300' when he closes the mail box!

So yeah, he ain't going to be at all happy about this. At least I should have a couple of days until I start getting the finger from him! Hmm maybe I should put some cookies or something in the mailbox to tide him over while he waits at the ER.


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Baccy sent!


----------

